
Fake clicks on online ads costing companies ‘tens of billions’ a year - arbuge
https://www.ft.com/content/8f0d4b98-21c7-11ea-b8a1-584213ee7b2b
======
firecall
Behind the FT paywall - whats the tl;dr?

